# IBS and conception - Advice please!



## RainbowBright (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the site, but not new to my IBS (alternating constipation/diarrhoea) which I've had for around 4 years now.

My husband and I have been trying to conceive naturally for the best part of 3 years. We've had multiple tests which have returned as 'unexplained infertility' although I also have a 'small' patch of adenomyosis. No one has explained what Adenomyosis, or my IBS actually means in terms of conceiving.

Since I stopped taking birth control some time ago my IBS symptoms have gradually got worse, particulary around the time of ovulation. I've not felt able to take any of the usual prescribed medications other than natural remedies such as Colpermin which I take as needed, and usual diet control. As you can imagine, the stress of trying and failing to conceive is really not helping.

We were eventually formally listed for IVF last year, and 7 months in to the wait. With the IBS my libido takes a nosedive and I feel completely deflated. I feel I'm at the point of throwing the towel in and going on back on the Pill....

Please, if anyone has been in a similar position, or has any advice I'd be really grateful


----------



## mintflower (Jan 9, 2016)

In healthy women, IBS does not contribute to problems with conception. The reason for your ünexplained fertility" is adenomyosis, Adenomyosis occurs when endometrial tissue begins to grow into the muscle layers of your uterus. Normally, your endometrial tissue lines your uterus. But if you have adenomyosis, the tissue begins to implant itself into your uterine muscle. So if you have adenomyosis, your uterus may become two or three times larger than normal, it can cause problems with infertility. I think you should talk with your OBGYN regarding this.


----------

